# Rats are skittish/jumpy when outside the cage



## primalcorpus (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had my rats for about 10 days now. When I reach my hands in the cage, or open the cage door, they are fine with me petting them, or them coming to my hands to investigate. Once I let them completely out of the cage though, they suddenly see me as a threat for some reason. They will come out of the cage fine with me sitting there quietly. Then they start snooping around and investigating the room, and if they spot me even flinch or move a tad, or I make a sudden noise they dash and dart away as if I'm going to attack them! Is there a way to get them to be more comfortable with me while they are outside the cage or is this the type of thing that just takes time, and as they experience me more they will naturally become more comfortable with me being there, moving, talking, doing things which don't threaten them? Thanks


----------



## primalcorpus (Mar 22, 2008)

Also, after a few minutes, they pick a nice hiding spot and don't budge from it, and it's hard to get them back into the cage once they've decided they want to stick with they are. Haas anyone else has similar frustrations? Any way to deal with this, to get the rats more trusting and comfortable around you?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

try playing with them on your bed... definitely less places for them to hide. or, section off a part of a room, put their cage in the middle, and let them play only in that area.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

One word, FOOD!


----------



## ratgirl_fk (Apr 4, 2008)

Your poor rats are scared. That's normal seeing as you've only had them for 10 days. It takes some rats a long time to warm up to you. But, with some yogis and contant petting and comforting, it will happen. Also, putting a peice of fabric that you have worn for a while such as an old T-shirt or a rag you've placed in your shirt, putting it in their cage will help get them to know you better. You have to understand why they'de be afraid. In their cage it's safe and becoming home, but out in the open they are helpless and deffinately not their territory..


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Ten days isn't very long. Don't rush them, definitly get them out on the bed so they are stuck with you for a couple of hours. Don't be too loud at first but gradually get them used to your normal volume level so they arent so scared.

It took my 2 a couple of months to get used to us.


----------



## noelle (Mar 29, 2008)

rats are prey for larger predators... so when you look at the behavior of a rat in the wild, you'll understand that what they are doing right now is instinctual. You could be the snake trying to eat them. So they hide... 

enticing them with treats and talking to them helps.... talk to them when they are in the cage so they know who you are based on recognizing your voice. I find that even after they are comfortable with you for a year, sudden sharp movements or loud sounds will alert my rats. Snakes make sharp sudden striking movements.. birds swoop down extremely fast overhead unexpectedly. When rats are out of their homes or in new territory, they are constantly watching motions around them... 

keep gentle graceful motions around them and offer them treats when they climb up on you from the cage. I find that not picking them up from the cage helps, but allowing them to climb out onto you to explore helps better. when they do that give them a treat. pet them... and allow them to return to their home if they want. have a designated free range area like the bathroom... or your bed will help.. that will become familiar territory. put yourself at their level, and you'll understand.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wondering if they are girls ? Ive had my girls for about a year or so and they are still skittish outside the cage.
Girls are naturally the explorers of the two sexes and are all about "oooh shiny shiny" they may just want to avoid being picked up , as they are far too busy exploring all the new smells and nooks and crannys to be held in one place !
I sometimes put a trail of yogurt drops leading from the middle of the room to me and keep the bag on me , that way i get a few moments with them while they are eating for petting and wrestling before they are off on their adventures again !


----------

